# What quoting and invoicing software to use



## rockhard123 (Dec 15, 2005)

I have looked at two demo model software but was not pleased with either Blizzard Buster or a no name software. Has anyone tried the DMC snowremoval quoting software? What do you recommend? I would like to do quoting, invoice and routing.


__________________________________________________--

Not enough snow in my area yet, one snow to date.:crying: 
"01" F-250 diesel 7.5' Western Pro & commander control


----------



## xeonpro (Jan 9, 2005)

Fisher Distributs "Clip" Demo CD's to their retail stores.. havnt used it yet though..anyone try that yet?


----------



## rockhard123 (Dec 15, 2005)

I searched for Fisher snow software clip and found a link to clip software. Looks like both Western and Fisher have the demo cd. You can also get the demo online at http://www.clip.com/demos.asp. I have downloaded the demo and will spend time looking it over. 
Thanks, anybody else want to suggest a software program?


----------



## Caseyheck (Jan 6, 2006)

You can always make your own in excel. It's not software but you can make it very efficient. There is a thread here somewhere with some examples. Since I cant find it I will attach a screen shot of the one I'm working on. It is just the Bill part of it. The entire bill is filled on its from other forms. When I get more done or if there is any interest I will zip part of it up.


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

I have groundskeeper pro and love it. Its a better verision of blizzard buster.


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

Quick Books Pro........... wah this program does wonders.. for EVERYTHING!


----------



## hawks13 (Dec 13, 2005)

*Copy*

Caseyheck, the excel form looks great. I am new to the business and would like to get the zip file you offered. Thanks.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

2005 Quickbooks Pro Contractor Edition


----------



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

quick books pro here too...


----------



## Caseyheck (Jan 6, 2006)

*Sorry*

I just figured out that my invoice didnt belong here. So im a dumbass sometimes. hawks13 I put the zip http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=32808 Where it belongs. sorry again
Casey


----------



## dirtwork (May 28, 2004)

I just tell my customers to meet me at the lot with a fistful of money.

Just kidding, I also use quick books pro along with excel


----------



## mrfreeze (Jul 8, 2006)

Quickbooks Pro. 
I also created my own Excel spreadsheet for bids. I'ts nice to double check your proposals. With Excel you can break everything down to the minute, penny or whatever.

payup


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

FWIW QB- Pro here too!!!!


----------

